# Deluge 50% CPU Usage

## kodiakmax

Linux 2.6.28-sabayon #1 SMP Fri Feb 27 12:39:20 CST 2009 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7500 @ 2.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

gcc version 4.3.2 (Gentoo 4.3.2 p1.1)

Deluged is generally always running at 50% cpu usage.  Every once in a while it will drop to about .5%-1%.  After doing some searching it appears to maybe be caused by boost.  I have boost-1.35.0-r2 and boost-build-1.35.0-r1 installed.  According to some info I have found boost-1.34 and boost-1.37 are supposed to fix the issue.  However, boost-1.34 fails to compile due to my gcc version and boost-1.37 is hardmasked.

Any ideas?

On a side note.  Why is it taking so long to get boost updated in portage?  Boost.org is already up to boost-1.38.  boost-1.36 came out august last year so I don't know when boost-1.35 came out lol.

----------

## dreadlorde

This isn't the sabyon forums.

----------

## kodiakmax

No kidding?  I was wondering why it says gentoo at the top of the page.

Sabayon is just a Gentoo overlay clown which has no bearing on on the deluge/boost problem.

----------

## agent_jdh

 *kodiakmax wrote:*   

> No kidding?  I was wondering why it says gentoo at the top of the page.
> 
> Sabayon is just a Gentoo overlay clown which has no bearing on on the deluge/boost problem.

 

What's an overlay clown?  Does it have enormous shoes?  And one of those plastic flowers that squirts water?

----------

## kodiakmax

I see we have punctuation Nazi's here that think they are funny too.  Is it possible to get some constructive help around here?

----------

## rtomek

 *kodiakmax wrote:*   

> I see we have punctuation Nazi's here that think they are funny too.  Is it possible to get some constructive help around here?

 

 *dreadlorde wrote:*   

> This isn't the sabayon forums.

 

----------

## agent_jdh

 *kodiakmax wrote:*   

> I see we have punctuation Nazi's here that think they are funny too.  Is it possible to get some constructive help around here?

 

Godwin's Law holds firm, I see.

SO I JUST GOT THIS SABAYON LOL AND OMG I ACCIDENTALLY THE WHOLE DISTRO.

Just freaking pop an updated ebuild for boost/boost-build into your local overlay.  It probably won't take much more than trawling the ~ARCH git pages or just bumping the version number.

Alternatively, ask the Sabayon folks why they don't have a version of boost that works.  Or just use normal Gentoo, and file a bug asking for a version bump like anyone else.  That way it'll probably get fixed.

What's boost btw?  Last time I looked, it was a chocolate bar.

----------

## kodiakmax

 *Quote:*   

> dreadlorde wrote:
> 
> This isn't the sabayon forums.
> 
> 

 So let me get this straight then.  There is not supposed to be any talking of of any overlays on the gentoo forums?  so peeps need to stop talking about kde-testing overlay as well?  among the many others? It's not like this is the first time overlays have been talked about on this forum.

 *Quote:*   

> Just freaking pop an updated ebuild for boost/boost-build into your local overlay

 there are ebuilds in portage for 1.36 and 1.37 and they are hardmasked I said.  

 *Quote:*   

> What's boost btw? 

 Boost is C++ libraries

 *Quote:*   

> SO I JUST GOT THIS SABAYON LOL AND OMG I ACCIDENTALLY THE WHOLE DISTRO. 

 Who said I downloaded sabayon.  Maybe I just added the overlay after installing gentoo.

Why does everyone have to be A$$holes

----------

## nixnut

Locked and banned

----------

